# SHG - Press Release



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Press release:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*The SHG challenges the Crown Prosecution Service to Review every RSPCA prosecution after two RSPCA prosecutions collapse following evidence of witness coaching and court decides RSPCA expert veterinary evidence ‘unsafe’.*


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
30th December 2007

*The Self Help Group for Farmers, Pet Owners and Others experiencing difficulties with the RSPCA* (The SHG) is challenging the Crown Prosecution Service to review every RSPCA prosecution following startling revelations.

Two recent *RSPCA prosecutions have collapsed* following *admissions by the RSPCA* that they:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Routinely hold case conferences involving lay and expert witnesses,


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well, 

For reasons unknown to me, l could not get this forum to hold any reasonable amount of content tonight, so for the full story as such see here, under:

Worthy of Investigation: RSPCA

Pro Keepers' Lobby: 'Left Wing Right Politics' -- Home to Pro Keepers' Alliance

PKL: Rory Matier


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

As I mentioned in the initial RSPCA case thread Rory, would such cases be subject to some form of prosecution where "experts" and "witnesses" have had prior discussions about a case - is this perverting the course of justice or similar?

I shall be eagerly awaiting any news on this as I am, as you know, one of the RSPCA's biggest fans!!


----------

